# DPR R5 video review summary



## Joules (Aug 1, 2020)

The R5 video review from DPR is up:






For the stills side, I did not get much news out of this. At 3:00 IBIS gets some praise as the best one found in any FF cameras. At 3:30 we also get some positive impressions about IBIS on EF lenses, especially coupled with IS EF lenses. That's good to hear.

Nothing too interesting on the EVF. I didn't hear anything about lag or perceived blur, but the tone was very positive.

Picture quality is on par with competitors in terms of DR and noise. Colors are still great.

At 8:50 the AA filter actually seemed to get a compliment as having only very little effect on sharpness while effectively combating moire. An in the sentence after, the electronic shutter read out (rolling shutter) get's called the best we've seen from any high res FF sensor. I guess that wording includes everything but the A 9 bodies?

At 15:23 the camera gets a recommendation for mainly stills people and it is said that stills shooting was never impacted by heating issues.

The second halve of the video is about video. The point their making is that the 8K, 4K HQ and 4K 120 mode of the camera are really great in terms of quality and are the main attractions for video folks. Unfortunately, these are exactly the mode that will build up internal temperature and therefore require making changes to your work flow and restrict how long it can be used. So the frustration comes from wanting to use these features, but having to compromise on shooting style in order to do so. Which is an understandable frustration I think.

Overall: Not the kind of insights I would want from a review. I think more valuable Info can be found reading the threads around here from people who were lucky enough to get one already.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> The R5 video review from DPR is up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I thought the review was very surface level. I would actually like to hear more about the 5.1k downsampled 4k crop mode. Very curious about the heating and quality of that mode..


----------



## Joules (Aug 1, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I agree! I thought the review was very surface level. I would actually like to hear more about the 5.1k downsampled 4k crop mode. Very curious about the heating and quality of that mode..


5.1K? Is that on the R5, or are you talking about the R6? I though the R5 4K is downsampled from 8K (4K HQ, looks fantastic, better than A 7S III 4K, overheats), 4K line skipped (softer, more noise, no overheating) and 4K cropped (Not sure about the quality on that, no overheating). I'm not finding a good overview of R5 4K modes in the fly though so I may be wrong.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> 5.1K? Is that on the R5, or are you talking about the R6? I though the R5 4K is downsampled from 8K (4K HQ, looks fantastic, better than A 7S III 4K, overheats), 4K line skipped (softer, more noise, no overheating) and 4K cropped (Not sure about the quality on that, no overheating). I'm not finding a good overview of R5 4K modes in the fly though so I may be wrong.


Yes talking about the R5. Apparently in the 4k crop mode it is downsampling from 5.1k so the quality should be better than non-crop low quality 4k. Also no overheating. I'd really like to know more about this mode... hopefully someone that owns the camera can chime in


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 1, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I agree! I thought the review was very surface level. I would actually like to hear more about the 5.1k downsampled 4k crop mode. Very curious about the heating and quality of that mode..



I mean, you can’t do an in-depth review in Chris&Jordan’s format, about fifteen minutes worth of video. And that’s not the point either. People who have spent six months absorbing every tidbit about a camera are very unlikely to learn anything particularly new, but those are not the key intended audience either.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 1, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I mean, you can’t do an in-depth review in Chris&Jordan’s format, about fifteen minutes worth of video. And that’s not the point either. People who have spent six months absorbing every tidbit about a camera are very unlikely to learn anything particularly new, but those are not the key intended audience either.


You could certainly cover some more details without much extra effort or time. I personally think they could ditch the 'comedy' from their videos.. don't find it funny or entertaining at all.. that would free up some time... but hey, that's just my opinion


----------

